# Tow behind trail mowers?



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

How many different brands are out there? I have seen swisher, and agrifab but theres got to be more than just those 2 ?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Trailcutter,DR.,than theres box stores.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep I looked at the dr tow behinds yesterday, and they are not cheap.


----------

